# USA Expat arrivng Lisboa wants to meet others



## bobfiner (Feb 17, 2011)

We are retired active seniors from SoCal who will be arriving early March 2011. Our plans are very flexible. We would appreciate meeting others to aid in transition and to discuss various locations etc. Are there good meeting places ?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Bob,
If you want to visit the Silver coast, I can introduce you to several expats in this area. Not many Americans though, although we do have quite a few Canucks.


----------



## bobfiner (Feb 17, 2011)

Silvers

Thanks for the reply. I will keep you in mind.


Bob Finer


----------

